# Stretching Bands By Yourself



## Joe T (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi guys.All you need to stretch and tie bands at the pouch are 2 spring clamps and 2 C-clamps.It makes it very easy to do alone as both hands are free.---Joe


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Very clever!


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeahhh this is one way to do it.
I personaly use my leg to step on the pouch then with other hand I stretch the rubber and tie it.
Its fun!!!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

That works.....but you might try placing them on 2x4 blocks before clamping in order to give yourself more space and room for tying.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Good idea.  I put the bands in a soft jawed vise, then put a cable tie through the opposite end pouch ring and through my belt.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

i use my hand and feet to tie the tube instead of tool.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

danny said:


> i use my hand and feet to tie the tube instead of tool.


Then it's 2 of us now lol.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I too use the same clamps as in the photo.

I clamp one end of the pouch to the edge of the table with the free end extending out towards me, (not necessarily at 90 degrees). These clamps can be used on thick table tops.

The other clamp is used to stretch the band or tube while tightening the constrictor knot.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Why must you stretch the bands before tying? This I find tends to add more stress and promotes a tear point where binding takes place. I only snugg mine and they tend to endure much longer. Am I not understanding something here?


----------



## King Cat (Dec 19, 2009)

I made this pouch-tie holder in about 20 minutes.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

dgui said:


> Why must you stretch the bands before tying? This I find tends to add more stress and promotes a tear point where binding takes place. I only snugg mine and they tend to endure much longer. Am I not understanding something here?


I agree. There's no need to stress them any further than what they're going to go through when shooting.

Butcha hafta agree - these guys are clever!


----------



## Bad Company (Aug 12, 2011)

I've been struggling with this myself and will be picking up some spring clamps. Great ideas.


----------



## Eddie_T (Mar 5, 2011)

Looks good, and I have all the equipment in my shop already.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm doing away with stretching and clamps,instead I going 1745 tubes to tie my bands.

And even when I used clamps I found myself going back to the way dgui does it..snug tying worked best

P.S I tore the rubber foot of one clamp trying to band up three latex bands together,I wanted it for my pfs slingbow,in the end I had to settle for two doing it the dgui way,yep that worked.


----------



## bootneck (Feb 20, 2011)

i use my hands and feet too i find if i dont stretch them the rubber rubs together and makes tears, so i stretch them as far as they will go, also i use squares so it just looks neater too.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

my version: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/38/p1000026f.jpg/


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Excellent idea Joe!!

This is what I'm currently using:


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome idea, thanks for sharing!, too bad i dont have any of those tools lol







.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

King Cat said:


> I made this pouch-tie holder in about 20 minutes.
> 
> View attachment 2278
> 
> ...


King Cat, I really like your design a lot!!!


----------

